# Lighting Information Articles



## DoA (May 31, 2006)

Hi guys,

I thought i'd post these links so that any 'noobs' (we've all been there) can get an idea of what to consider when embarking on re-lighting their home.

Lighting Guide :: Lamps - Guide to all types of lamps used in a domestic setting

Home Lighting - Lamp Guide

Lighting Guide :: Room by Room - Room by room guide to lighting your home & garden

Home Lighting - Room by Room Guide

Lighting Guide :: IP Ratings Explained - IP Ratings fully explained

Home Lighting - IP Ratings Explained


Hope this helps people.

Regards,

Adam


----------



## junemartys (Jun 8, 2011)

This will also help you =)

pendant lighting


----------

